# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Κολλάει το φόρουμ

## Dream Syndicate

Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες κολλάει το φόρουμ και αργώ να συνδεθώ αλλά και στη συνέχεια υπάρχουν διαστήματα που σέρνεται.Συμβαίνει και σε κάποιον άλλον η είναι η σύνδεσή μου προβληματική;

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Και εμένα μου το κάνει αυτό σήμερα αλλά θεώρησα οτι έφταιγε η σύνδεση μου...

----------


## humangee

και εμενα μου το κανει παιδια.Και το πρωι που μιλησα με την Βικυ,μου ειπε το ιδιο.Αρα,εχει προβλημα η σελιδα.

----------


## vagelis76

Μια από τα ίδια,σήμερα μου θύμισε εποχές *General Error* ......

----------


## xXx

και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να δει το πρόβλημα ο τεχνικός μας παιδιά

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> μια από τα ίδια,σήμερα μου θύμισε εποχές *general error* ......


tο ίδιο δεν θέλω να τις θυμάμαι.

----------


## nikosman

και εμενα παιδια !! εδω και δυο μερες........
αλλα οχι παντα ....

----------


## andreas142

και σε εμένα συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες ημέρες ειδικά σημέρα κατα τις 16:00 και πρίν απο λίγο

----------


## douke-soula

και γω μια απο τα ιδια. και τωρα το ιδιο κανει αργει να μπει στο σαϊτ,να αλλαξει σελιδες,να παρει τις απαντησεις γενικα μια καθυστερηση μεγααααααλη

----------


## Galandar

και σε μένα τα ίδια αλλά νόμιζα ότι κολλούσε o Google Chrome...

----------


## nuntius

Και εμένα μου το κάνει πολύ, και από pc και από μηλαράκι, ο έξω από δω φταίει χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Galandar

Απ' ότι βλέπω κολλάει στους περισσότερους που συμμετείχαν στον παιχνίδι εναντίον των mods.... Τυχαίο?? Δεν νομίζω...


ΥΓ Έγραψε κάτι κι ένας mod έτσι για ξεκάρφωμα....

 :Evilgrin0032:  :Happy0045:  :Evilgrin0032:  :Happy0045:

----------


## vicky_ath

xaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!!!!λες να σας κανουμε σαμποταζ????
Οχι παιδια, κ εγω εχω προβλημα οποτε δεν ειναι αυτο που φανταζεστε!
Με λιγη υπομονη θα ειναι ολα οπως πριν πολυ γρηγορα!

----------


## papagalos

και εγω το παθαινω αυτο αλλα πιστεψα πως εφταιγε η συνδεση. τελικη μπηκα και σε αλλα sites και δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## andreas142

και σήμερα κατα τις 13:00 πάλι κόλλησε

----------


## Niva2gr

Τώρα λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι οκ πάλι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σήμερα είναι οκ δύο φορές μου κόλλησε για πολύ λίγο .* :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## alexandrosphilip

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: Εμένα όλη μέρα με πετάει έξω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Και σήμερα είχα μικρο προβληματάκια.Θα το δει ο Πλάτωνας ο τεχνικός του φόρουμ .* :Jumping0045:

----------


## douke-soula

εμενα σημερα ειναι ενταξει
 μεχρι χτες με πεταγε συνεχεια εξω με το που εκανε συνδεση ,οτι και να παταγα με πεταγε εξω ουτε το μπανερ στην  αρχικη σελιδα δεν μου εδειχνε

----------


## xXx

μου κάνει εντύπωση εγώ δεν είχα τέτοια φαινόμενα ποτέ....εκτός που πριν 4-5 μέρες που κολλούσε λίγο αλλά αυτό διορθώθηκε και τρέχει ρολόι τώρα...

----------


## vagelis76

Εχτές  το απόγευμα με είχε 5' λεπτά μέχρι να συνδεθώ....φόρτωνε ...φόρτωνε....και όταν άνοιξε η σελίδα στη θέση του μπάνερ ήταν λευκό....
τερμάτισα τη σελίδα και μετά ξανά συνδέθηκα,άνοιξε και στη θέση του μπάνερ ήταν μόνο η περικοκλάδα(γραφικό),όταν άνοιξα θέμα να διαβάσω,επανήλθε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά τις τελευταίες μέρες κολλάει αρκετά το φόρουμ.Προχθές το βράδυ ενώ κατάφερα να συνδεθώ δεν μπόρεσα να ανοίξω καμία σελίδα.Άνοιγαν οι σελίδες μέχρι τη μέση και μετά ήταν μπλε.Σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια.Παρατηρείτε μόνο το βράδυ.Η σύνδεσή μου είναι οκ γιατί ανοίγει  γρήγορα ότι άλλο ανοίξω ,έκανα δοκιμή.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mitsman

ΕΙμαι ολη μερα μεσα και δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι εκτος κατι καθυστερησεις ελαχιστων δευτερολεπτων! θα το κοιταξουμε ομως!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ok Nα τώρα μπήκα αμέσως τι να πω.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εμένα κολλαει που και που, γι αυτο κάνω και 2πλες αποστολες το ιδιο ποστ μερικες φορες!

----------


## kaveiros

Εμένα μου κολλάει κυρίως βραδινές ώρες όταν υποθέτω υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση στον σέρβερ που φιλοξενεί το φόρουμ. Πολλές φορές μου κολλάει ασχέτως ώρας όταν μπαίνω απ το κινητό αλλά εκεί νομίζω είναι θέμα browser του κινητού...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμενα δεν κολησε ποτε..εκτος απο καποιες φορες που εχει τυχει να κολλησει ο υπολογηστης.

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδιααααα....εγω εχω ασυρματο ************** κ ετσι ευεξαπτη που ειμαι, ημουν ετοιμη να παω να τους πεταξω την κεραια στα μουτρα. ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ Κ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, θα τους ελεγα, αλλα ευτυχως την γλιτωσαν! Γιατι εκανα δοκιμη να μπω σε αλλες σελιδες κ εμπαινε κανονικα..τι να πω!

----------


## paulos

μονο κολαει????????????? χαλια ειναι μιση ωρα κανει να μπει... ηταν που ταν δυσκολο κ καθολου ευχρηστο απο εγινε κ ειδικα εμεινε κ μισο τελευταιες μερες... αληθεια κυριοι διαχειριστες που ειναι η δεξια στηλη τελευταιων διμοσιευσεων πηγαν περιπατο??????? η λογω κρισης κοψαμε λιγο για οικονομια?????? χαχαχα αλλα δεν πειραζει χαλια σαιτ αλλα ολα τα παιδια ειναι σουπερ οπωτε....ας παει κ το παλιαμπελο. χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

> μονο κολαει????????????? χαλια ειναι μιση ωρα κανει να μπει... ηταν που ταν δυσκολο κ καθολου ευχρηστο απο εγινε κ ειδικα εμεινε κ μισο τελευταιες μερες... αληθεια κυριοι διαχειριστες που ειναι η δεξια στηλη τελευταιων διμοσιευσεων πηγαν περιπατο??????? η λογω κρισης κοψαμε λιγο για οικονομια?????? χαχαχα αλλα δεν πειραζει χαλια σαιτ αλλα ολα τα παιδια ειναι σουπερ οπωτε....ας παει κ το παλιαμπελο. χαχαχα


Βρε παλιογερε, γεροξεκουτη, γεροπαραξενε........... τι λες παλι??? τι λες?????????????? χα χα χα χα χα χα



 ::  ::  :: 


Τωρα που θα ερθω πανω θα σε πιασω και θα σου πω εγω!!! χα χα χα χα


 :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029: 

Μαλλον ο υπολογιστης σου κολλαει.. χα χα χα χα

Και μαλλον επειδη εισαι χακερ εξαφανισες κανοντας μπανιο με αζαξ την δεξια στηλη γιατι υπαρχει σε ολους τους αλλους!


Λιωνω να ακουσω παραπονακι τωρα..........


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## paulos

μιτσακο κ εγω σ αγαπαω χαχαχαχα. τι λες βρε μικρο /?????????? λιγο σεβασμο χαχαχα.... ελα εσυ αθηνα κ πλακωνομαστε. χαχα αλλα εαν ερθεις θα μας συναντησεις κ εμας η μονο τους κολητους????????????(παραπονακι) χαχα

----------


## jk21

παιδια τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες ειχαμε παρατηρησει καποιες καθυστερησεις και ειδοποιησαμε τον τεχνικο μας (πλατωνα ) ο οποιος εκανε καποιες αλλαγες (που εχουν  εφαρμοσθει εδω και καποιες μερες και πριν αναρτησετε τα τελευταια ποστ ) και σε εμας τουλαχιστον τα πραγματα δειχνουν οκ .αν απο εδω και μπρος παρουσιαστουν προβληματα να μας ενημερωσετε.θα ηταν χρησιμο να κρατησετε το λινκ της συγκεκριμενης σελιδας που προσπαθησατε να μπειτε και κολλουσε.πχ αν ειχε φωτο αν ηταν η κεντρικη ή καποια εσωτερικη κλπ ισως να παιζει ρολο

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Και μαλλον επειδη εισαι χακερ εξαφανισες κανοντας μπανιο με αζαξ την δεξια στηλη γιατι υπαρχει σε ολους τους αλλους!


Ουτε σε εμενα υπαρχει η δεξια στηλη με τις τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις... Και τη θεωρω πολυ χρησιμη...

----------


## paulos

αστα να πανε αυτη ηταν μονο πρακτικη εφυγε κ αυτη κ αρχισαμε το ψαξιμο.....

----------


## zack27

παιδια εχουμε ανοιξει θεμα για αυτο το λογο εδω *Τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις*

 και το εχουν δει!!! οποτε αναμενουμε να το κοιταξει ο τεχνικος!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Χθες και σήμερα σέρνονται τα πάντα ...στο Φορουμ.

Το πρόβλημα το έχω μόνο εγώ ....ή κι άλλοι ?

----------


## mitsman

εγω παντως δεν το εχω καθολου!

----------


## teo24

Κι εγω Βασιλη....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## lagreco69

> Χθες και σήμερα σέρνονται τα πάντα ...στο Φορουμ.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα το έχω μόνο εγώ ....ή κι άλλοι ?


Μια χαρα τρεχει σε εμενα Βασιλη. 

Κανε ενα καθαρισμα στα cookies. 

Με τι explorer μπαινεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μια χαρα τρεχει σε εμενα Βασιλη. 
> 
> Κανε ενα καθαρισμα στα cookies. 
> 
> Με τι explorer μπαινεις?


Τα πάντα όλα έχω κάνει Μήτσο.

Με Mozzila μπαίνω.

Πάλι σέρνεται.

----------


## Gardelius

Και μένα.....

----------


## lagreco69

> Τα πάντα όλα έχω κάνει Μήτσο.
> 
> Με Mozzila μπαίνω.
> 
> Πάλι σέρνεται.


Δοκιμασε τον chrome Βασιλη. 

Ειναι ο καλυτερος αυτην την στιγμη. Πρόγραμμα περιήγησης Chrome

Internet Browser Software Review 2013 | Compare Best Internet Browsers - TopTenREVIEWS

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

και σε μενα κολαει σημερα... ειδκα το μεσημερι το προβλημα ηταν μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δοκιμασε τον chrome Βασιλη. 
> 
> Ειναι ο καλυτερος αυτην την στιγμη. Πρόγραμμα περιήγησης Chrome
> 
> Internet Browser Software Review 2013 | Compare Best Internet Browsers - TopTenREVIEWS


Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξω τον Mozzila.

Πάντα μ αυτόν δουλέυω.

Για κοιτάξτε το αφού είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## lagreco69

> Και μένα.....





> Κι εγω Βασιλη....





> και σε μενα κολαει σημερα... ειδκα το μεσημερι το προβλημα ηταν μεγαλυτερο.



Παιδια σε εσας που κολλαει, mozilla δεν δουλευεται? γιατι και εμενα παλια με αυτον μου κολλουσε ανα διαστηματα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ πάντως που μπαίνω με Mozilla Firefox δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα....
Πριν λίγες μέρες μου συνέβη για λίγο, και από τότε δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

> Παιδια σε εσας που κολλαει, mozilla δεν δουλευεται? γιατι και εμενα παλια με αυτον μου κολλουσε ανα διαστηματα.


Εγω chrome δουλευω...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πλέον κάνει και 20 δεύτερα για να ανοίξει σελίδα...

Πάω να πιω μια μπύρα....

πφπφπφπφπφπφ

----------


## ninos

μια χαρα δουλευει βρε παιδια. .. Σημερα μαλιστα ημουν αρκετα μεσα κ δεν ειχα καθολου προβλημα.  Τελος παντων, θα ρωτησουμε τον Πλατων μηπως ετρεχε κατι ο σερβερ.

----------


## platon

Δύσκολη ημέρα σήμερα  :Happy: 

Από χτες το βράδυ φαίνεται να είχε ο οτε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το backbone του στο εξωτερικό. Σήμερα το πρωϊ, δημιουργήθηκε ένα διαφορετικό πρόβλημα στο Γερμανικό IX. To πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε προς το απόγευμα αλλά επανήλθε πάλι πριν από λίγες ώρες και είμαστε σε αναμονή.
Για του οτε, δεν έχω ενημέρωση αλλά φαντάζομαι έχει διορθωθεί.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Πλάτων.

Ας περιμένουμε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνατε...αλλά εμένα τωρα πάει μια χαρά.

Ζήτω ο Πλάτων

Ζήτω   :Youpi:

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδια σε εσας που κολλαει, mozilla δεν δουλευεται? γιατι και εμενα παλια με αυτον μου κολλουσε ανα διαστηματα.




Τωρα ειναι οκ! Δημήτρη,... ο δικος μου browser!  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα τώρα πάει σφαίρα ,μάλιστα επειδή ανοίγω πρώτα την αρχική και μετά την σελίδα του forum τώρα ανοίγει αμέσως και όχι σε δεύτερη σελίδα,  όπως μέχρι πρότινος . Μόνο που πολλά βίντεο δεν εμφανίζονται ... Καλημέρα σε όλους .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μπορεις να δωσεις ενα παραδειγμα με βιντεο που αναφερεις; ή ακομα καλυτερα στειλε απλα τα λινκ τους στο προφιλ μου ή με πμ .Οσα εχεις δει και οσα θα τυχει να δεις στην πορεια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά . Δημήτρη δεν είχα τον σκληρό και ήθελα να βάλω να ακούσω καμμία φωνή από το άρθρο με τα Τιμπράντο . Τώρα είναι όλα καλά ... Ευχαριστώ και καλό απόγεμα.

----------

